# 1-800-Flowers Promotion



## ardmore19003 (Jul 28, 2009)

In May, AGR had a promotion for 25 points for every dollar spent during the promotional period. Well after spending $150.00, I only got credited for 10 points per dollar spent. I have been trying to get this issue resolved since June with no avail. I have called, emailed, spoken with a supervisor twice and still don't have my points. Can anyone assist me with where I should go from here? Emails, phone numbers of managers in AGR? Thanks


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Jul 29, 2009)

Same happened to me.. I didn't think much of it-- you're lucky to get partner points to post at all--


----------



## ardmore19003 (Jul 29, 2009)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> Same happened to me.. I didn't think much of it-- you're lucky to get partner points to post at all--


I would call to report it also. I am dure almost 2500 points. Perhaphs if more people call, then something might happen with this. That said, does anyone have a direct email address to a manager at GSR? If so, could you send me a private message. Thanks.


----------



## ardmore19003 (Aug 5, 2009)

ardmore19003 said:


> ALC_Rail_Writer said:
> 
> 
> > Same happened to me.. I didn't think much of it-- you're lucky to get partner points to post at all--
> ...


Here we are almost two months since my intital inquiry about not getting the proper points for my 1800 flower promotional and still no points.


----------



## dart330 (Aug 5, 2009)

I spent $90 on 4/27/2009 and it only posted 10 points per dollar as well. I just figured it was another one of those several month waits to get the extra bonus points.

This is what posted so far:

05/10/2009 Bonus 1-800-Flowers 500

05/10/2009 Bonus 1-800-Flowers 400


----------



## ardmore19003 (Aug 8, 2009)

dart330 said:


> I spent $90 on 4/27/2009 and it only posted 10 points per dollar as well. I just figured it was another one of those several month waits to get the extra bonus points.This is what posted so far:
> 
> 05/10/2009 Bonus 1-800-Flowers 500
> 
> 05/10/2009 Bonus 1-800-Flowers 400


Have you called and complained?


----------



## sky12065 (Aug 8, 2009)

ardmore19003 said:


> In May, AGR had a promotion for 25 points for every dollar spent during the promotional period. Well after spending $150.00, I only got credited for 10 points per dollar spent. I have been trying to get this issue resolved since June with no avail. I have called, emailed, spoken with a supervisor twice and still don't have my points. Can anyone assist me with where I should go from here? Emails, phone numbers of managers in AGR? Thanks


A few months ago I had a different special promotion with getting points due posted. After 4 patiently spaced out calls, I finally got a supervisor that understood what I was explaining about my problem was and got the points processed. Perhaps it's time to call for a supervisor again?


----------



## dart330 (Aug 9, 2009)

ardmore19003 said:


> dart330 said:
> 
> 
> > I spent $90 on 4/27/2009 and it only posted 10 points per dollar as well. I just figured it was another one of those several month waits to get the extra bonus points.This is what posted so far:
> ...


Not yet, looks like the 2 month mark is a good time to go ahead and do that....


----------



## dart330 (Aug 10, 2009)

I called, they said they were submitting an inquiry and the 1,350 points due should show up within 2-4 weeks and they will call me when they post.


----------



## rrdude (Aug 10, 2009)

So you'll be waiting by the phone, I'm sure. I was a wimp, and gave up after two months.............


----------



## Chatter163 (Aug 15, 2009)

I used an 800 Flowers Guest Rewards promotion last year and the flowers were NEVER DELIVERED...Yes, I got my refund without much difficulty, but the 800 Flowers service agent seemed very unfamiliar with Amtrak Guest Rewards and its promotion.


----------



## sky12065 (Aug 15, 2009)

Chatter163 said:


> the 800 Flowers service agent seemed very unfamiliar with Amtrak Guest Rewards and its promotion.


I had the same experience with OfficeMax! Neither they or AGR had any clue how the points get posted or if their was any way to check (OfficeMax) to see if there was any AGR indicators on the order! IIRC, O/Max (or should that be Ooh/Max) wasn't familar with AGR or even what it is! :huh:


----------



## MrFSS (Aug 15, 2009)

When you would order from Best Buy on line do you have to do it through the Guest Rewards page? That is, I can't just go to the Best Buy page and request AGR points?


----------



## AlanB (Aug 15, 2009)

MrFSS said:


> When you would order from Best Buy on line do you have to do it through the Guest Rewards page? That is, I can't just go to the Best Buy page and request AGR points?


Any of those online mall partners require that you first log into AGR, then follow the links from the AGR site. This in theory sets things up so that the merchant knows where you came from and to report the sale to AGR. Note, I said theory, as there still seems to be problems with this. AGR did dump several partners who were forever having problems with this, even while other's seemed to be able to get it right most of the time.


----------



## HP_Lovecraft (Aug 16, 2009)

Same thing here. 10 instead of 25.

I sent an email, and it was fixed about 4-5 months later by AGR. The AGR mall is hit or miss. Sometimes the site did not cookie properly. This can happen easily when you are clicking different links. Sometimes you get "cross promotion problem" where if you wanted the "free shipping deal", that means no AGR points, even though it doesnt say that.

Like said above, the vendors know nothing about the programs. To them, the AGR mall is just another one of those "click thru point systems". Not much different then the "Free Ipod...etc...etc" deals. But I always just send a simple email to AGR, with ALL THE DETAILS (ie transaction number, amount spent with and without taxes/shipping/etc, dates, times, invoices, blah...blah). I always get the missing points, even though it usually takes months.

just be patient though.


----------

